# M. Allgeier Sons Brookville, PA Beer Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 4, 2019)

Today I happened to get very lucky and I found this M. Allgeier Sons Brookville, PA Beer Bottle at a thrift store for just $2.00. As  soon as I saw the bubbles and seams on it I knew I had something really good. Made by Dominick O. Cunningham Glass company and has the number 1055 on the heel. There are no ounces on the bottle which means it was made before the Gould Amendment to the Food and Drug Act went into effect on September 3, 1914. It has an Owens scar on the bottom and is machine-made with a tooled top. The seams fade out before reaching the crown. Owens Automatic Bottle Machines did not make bottles in large amounts until 1905 so I'm going with a date range of 1905-1914 on this bottle. Magnus Allgeier was a native of Baden, Germany born in 1842. He went into business in 1870 with the Spring Brewery in Brookville, PA. He passed away in 1913 as a well known and highly regarded citizen of Brookfield. I believe that this bottle is rather rare and I haven't been able to find another one like it online. If anyone has any info to add, please feel free. Here is a link to an article which has more information regarding Mangus Allgeier and his Spring Brewery. 
http://www.pa-roots.org/data/read.php?4,703


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 22, 2019)

Pretty cool, I think I may have seen one of these at my local antique mall, I'll keep my eyes peeled next time I go there, I've been to the Coolspring power museum just south of Brookville a couple times...I bought this bottle a little while back off eBay, I just love the look of it, a somewhat small-time brewery just south of Brookville and Coolspring in Punxsutawney by the Elk Run brewery. The bottle dates to around the same time period as yours.


----------



## photolith (Nov 22, 2019)

2 bucks, hot damn. Been looking for a Brookville bottle while digging here in Pittsburgh. Never found one. Thats a real nice looking bottle and worth a lot more than 2 bucks.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 22, 2019)

RoyalRuby said:


> Pretty cool, I think I may have seen one of these at my local antique mall, I'll keep my eyes peeled next time I go there, I've been to the Coolspring power museum just south of Brookville a couple times...I bought this bottle a little while back off eBay, I just love the look of it, a somewhat small-time brewery just south of Brookville and Coolspring in Punxsutawney by the Elk Run brewery. The bottle dates to around the same time period as yours.


Nice bottle you have there too. I like the script lettering on it.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 22, 2019)

photolith said:


> 2 bucks, hot damn. Been looking for a Brookville bottle while digging here in Pittsburgh. Never found one. Thats a real nice looking bottle and worth a lot more than 2 bucks.


You should be able to find one eventually. Brookville is closer to you than it is to me. I don't think the shop knows what they are selling when it comes to bottles. And I hope it stays that way.


----------



## photolith (Nov 22, 2019)

A lot of antique dealers dont have a clue what they have, outside of the well to do antique stores. I just bought a historical iron pontil eagle whiskey flask made on the Southside of Pittsburgh from about 1860 or so in some crap store near Braddock a couple of weeks ago for about 8 bucks. The bottle is usually worth around 120-150 bucks. I would have thought by now people at stores could research what they have before selling it, but I hope that some ignorance remains lol


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 22, 2019)

photolith said:


> A lot of antique dealers dont have a clue what they have, outside of the well to do antique stores. I just bought a historical iron pontil eagle whiskey flask made on the Southside of Pittsburgh from about 1860 or so in some crap store near Braddock a couple of weeks ago for about 8 bucks. The bottle is usually worth around 120-150 bucks. I would have thought by now people at stores could research what they have before selling it, but I hope that some ignorance remains lol


 I have realized that they mostly want items to move quickly and don't want them sitting a while. Yes they could put the top dollar on it but then it will be around months before the right person comes along and wants it.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2019)

But do you really think they would of sold it for only $8.00 if they thought or knew they could get over $100 for it?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 23, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> But do you really think they would of sold it for only $8.00 if they thought or knew they could get over $100 for it?



Some places would. It's not easy to find someone who wants to pay over $100.00 for a bottle anymore even if it is worth it. Unless it's full and unopened.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2019)

Usually I see the opposite, where items site in a Antique store for years because it is way way over priced. LEON.


----------

